
A Man Found Seahorses Off Long Beach. Then He Built a Secret World for Them - acdanger
https://www.latimes.com/science/la-sci-col1-seahorse-pacific-california-20190709-htmlstory.html
======
who-knows95
am i being daft, i cannot read the column?

~~~
sp332
It works for me both with and without my adblocker enabled. Try
[https://web.archive.org/web/20190712144654/https://www.latim...](https://web.archive.org/web/20190712144654/https://www.latimes.com/science/la-
sci-col1-seahorse-pacific-california-20190709-htmlstory.html)

~~~
who-knows95
thank you very much!

For some reason it was just loading the image and no story.

